# sometimes doctors forget



## razstelusc (Jun 13, 2017)

Is it just me or do sometimes doctors forget about the Hashimoto's side of things? I had great specialist who diagnosed me in early 2000. I was going to UAMS at the time. I have hashimoto's and hypothyroidism. I also have low blood platelets and fibromyalgia. I have had to change doctor's due to moving. I found a good endroconologist but starting over and remembering everything they need to know. I don't he truly understands the full spectrum of this and seems to be a read the labs type of doctor. I have a goiter and I need to have another ultrasound done. I havent had one in a long time. I might bring it up again next time im in the office. It's almost like you need a team of doctor's to figure things out. Im working on that. Waiting to see what my last labs look like and see if he will put me back on synthroid. I feel everyone's pain and suffering. I have truly forgotten what normal feels like any more. May be when I can get all my doctor's lined up again everything will come together.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I have hashimoto's and hypothyroidism. I also have low blood platelets and fibromyalgia.


Have you ever been medicated to get your lab results into 3/4 of range for both FT4 and FT-3?

I had severe body and muscle pain when I was in hypo ranges. I also noticed my blood pressure has risen since my thyroid has been removed , but it's still considered low.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

A doctors office is the only place where it seems the customer isn't always right....

Find a doctor who will be willing to work with you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> A doctors office is the only place where it seems the customer isn't always right....


That's a good one - needs to be a topic...


----------

